# Chrome rims cleaner



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

What do you guys use to clean your chrome rims? I've tried a few off the shelf products and nothing seems to get them clean. Not a big fan of spending a whole weekend scrubbing every inch of the rims either..to many
nooks and crannies.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Meguiars(sp?) Mist and Shine for a quick clean with a coat of good wax at about every ten quick cleans on my chrome Cragars.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont have chrome rims but i think meguiars or mothers is the best way to go. Good luck.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I use Meguires Wheel Detailer Mist and Wipe for mine.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I use Mother's chrome and when I'm in a hurry I use Nano spray wax on the rims, it's quick and easy plus they look great.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

You are the first guys to suggest Mothers-Most people here like Meguires. I prefer Mothers as well......thought I was alone.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I use Mother's products for 90% of my stuff (chrome rims included)


----------



## RuSsMaN50 (Oct 27, 2008)

you need to find this stuff called CHROME BUTTER. thats the best stuff me and all my buds use it on are chrome rims

ATL GOAT HERDER


----------

